# Всё решает генетика?



## кочевник (29 Окт 2014)

А много ли среди людей тех, кто делает хотя бы зарядку? А среди них тех кто делает,много ли делают упражнения подобранные под себя, а не просто отжимания, пресс, турник?
Я вот смотрю на своих одноклассников, и ни одного не вижу, а вот спазм в пояснице почти все чувствуют, да и МРТ у многих давно не девственно, а ведь это только 40, что дальше?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> что дальше?


Дальше как у всех, (кстати включая и Вас, несмотря на хорошую физ. форму): старость, немощи, болезни и смерть.


----------



## кочевник (29 Окт 2014)

Хотелось бы немощи и болезни минимизировать, и дойти до конца на своих двоих.

В этом смысле мне симпатична позиция Николая Дроздова, который говорит что без физ-ры ни куда, и своим примером доказывает это, а так да есть только два статистически достоверных факта: рождаемость и смертность, остальное в мед.статистике от лукавого))).


----------



## Александр79 (29 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> 1. А много ли среди людей тех, кто делает хотя бы зарядку?
> 2. А среди них тех кто делает,много ли делают упражнения подобранные под себя, а не просто отжимания, пресс, турник?


1. На счет зарядки. Я лично считаю, что это очень вредная штука, т.к. организм после сна еще не привел все нужные системы организма в нормальное рабочее состояние. Не даром силовые нагрузки рекомендуется делать не ранее чем через 3 часа после пробуждения, а бег так и вообще на вечернее время рекомендуется. Лучше сделать в постели потягивания минут 5. Это будет полезно и не напряжно для организма.
2. Мне лично думается, что нет упражнений для себя, если вы не больны или спортсмен. Общая физ.культура должна охватывать все основные мышечные группы человека, чтобы он был сбалансированно развит.
ИМХО.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Дальше как у всех, (кстати включая и Вас, несмотря на хорошую физ. форму): старость, немощи, болезни и смерть.


а вот немощь и болезни - это совсем не обязательно! не даром существует понятие "умереть на ходу", что подразумевает, что человек до самой смерти чувствовал себя хорошо. Таких примеров много...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Окт 2014)

Согласен, но к сожалению нет закономерности между систематическими занятиями спорта и окончанием жизни по принципу "умер на ходу".


----------



## Александр79 (29 Окт 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> согласен, но к сожалению нет закономерности между систематическими занятиями спорта и окончанием жизни по принципу "умер на ходу".


а по-моему много примеров... у меня так бабушка ушла....и главный ее принцип был, движение - это жизнь


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Окт 2014)

Александр79 написал(а):


> а по-моему много примеров... у меня так бабушка ушла....и главный ее принцип был, движение - это жизнь


И сколько бабушка от груди толкала?

Тут дело не совсем в движении, все решает генетика. Я знаю примеры ранней смерти у фанатов фитнеса и здоровой еды и знаю примеры долголетия с массой вредных привычек. Все решает генетика (кирпич на голову, радиация, цианид и т.д. не рассматриваем)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> тут дело не совсем в движении, все решает генетика. Я знаю примеры ранней смерти у фанатов фитнеса и здоровой еды и знаю примеры долголетия с массой вредных привычек. Все решает генетика (кирпич на голову, радиация, цианид и т.д. не рассматриваем)


Отцу 90!
2 литра пива, а то и + стакан водки, в день.
Правда не курит.


----------



## Александр79 (30 Окт 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> тут дело не совсем в движении, все решает генетика. Я знаю примеры ранней смерти у фанатов фитнеса и здоровой еды и знаю примеры долголетия с массой вредных привычек. Все решает генетика (кирпич на голову, радиация, цианид и т.д. не рассматриваем)


Согласен. Генетика огромное значение имеет. Но мы то обсуждаем только то, на что сами можем повлиять. На мой взгляд чем более здоровый образ жизни ведешь и больше двигаешься по жизни, тем больше шансов до смерти дойти, а не доползти)

П.С. На счет фанатизма фитнеса и здорового образа жизни - это отдельная тема. Уверен, что 99% из них даже понятия не имеют, что такое РЕАЛЬНО здоровый образ жизни. Как в тренажерных залах. Там фанатов полно, а вот найти хоть одного, кто понимал, что и зачем он делает  практически невозможно... ИМХО.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отцу 90!
> 2 литра пива, а то и + стакан водки, в день.
> Правда не курит.


Генетика + уверен, что военная закалка. Известно, что люди, которые голодали в детстве живут долго часто. И думаю это связано с тренировкой внутренних органов, как самое настоящее "лечебное голодание". Вообще, легкий голод - это правильное чувство, которое человек должен испытывать. А в наше время не голод, а обжорство люди в основном испытывают, потому и живут мало.


----------



## кочевник (30 Окт 2014)

Александр79 написал(а):


> 1. На счет зарядки. Я лично считаю, что это очень вредная штука, т.к. организм после сна еще не привел все нужные системы организма в нормальное рабочее состояние. Не даром силовые нагрузки рекомендуется делать не ранее чем через 3 часа после пробуждения, а бег так и вообще на вечернее время рекомендуется. Лучше сделать в постели потягивания минут 5. Это будет полезно и не напряжно для организма.
> 2. Мне лично думается, что нет упражнений для себя, если вы не больны или спортсмен. Общая физ.культура должна охватывать все основные мышечные группы человека, чтобы он был сбалансированно развит.
> ИМХО.


1. речь про зарядку в принципе, а не про утреннюю, кстати потягивания тоже могут являться зарядкой
2. идеала не существует, у всех есть слабое звено, ну например мышцы отвечающие за угол наклона таза: одна группа его наклоняет, другая опрокидывает, если между ними нарушен баланс, то многие упражнения не нужны так как усилят и без того сильные флексоры: подъемы ног относительно туловища, или туловища относительно ног, а другие попросту опасны так как мышечный эгоизм не даст их выполнять технично, например гиперэкстензия. Выход: не делать первые до устранения дисбаланса, заменить вторые на модификации с тенденцией к улучшению техники в совокупности с добавачными упражнениями. Например гиперэкстензия с круглой спиной + отдельно выпрямление спины из положения максимальной экстензии таза.
Все это уже подбор исходящий из индивидуальных особенностей организма. Здорового и не интересующегося спортивным результатом.
Думать мне кажется нужно всегда, высказывание "физкультура лечит спорт калечит" слишком общее.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Окт 2014)

Александр79 написал(а):


> тем больше шансов до смерти дойти, а не доползти)


 Не факт)), как говорил один почти человек "...беда не в том, что человек смертен. Беда в том, что он *внезапно* смертен...")))


Александр79 написал(а):


> потому и живут мало.


 Не обязательно, например Черчилль, как мне кажется, недоеданием не страдал.


----------



## кочевник (30 Окт 2014)

*Игорь Зинчук*, 
Сколько мы проживем нам конечно не ведомо, но вот как проживем? Если я что то делаю и мне хорошо на протяжении многих лет, а без этого плохо( я не про алкоголь))).), а занимаясь чем то другим становиться хуже, то меня хоть кто будет переубеждать и посылать по всяким ссылкам - не верю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не обязательно, например Черчилль, как мне кажется, недоеданием не страдал.


Пил и курил и говорил что долго живет потому что: "Я никогда не стоял, если можно было сидеть и никогда не сидел, если можно было лежать"


----------



## Tyuha (30 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пил и курил и говорил что долго живет потому что: "Я никогда не стоял, если можно было сидеть и никогда не сидел, если можно было лежать"


А мне бабушка говорила: " кому сгореть, тот не утонет". Где- то за нас уже все решили: кому, как, когда....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Окт 2014)

Генетика...


----------



## Александр79 (31 Окт 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не обязательно, например Черчилль, как мне кажется, недоеданием не страдал.


Ну это уже пошла бравада, вырванные из контекста моменты. Мало ли что он говорил. Он политик, это уже автоматом любому человеку подсказывает, что не стоит доверять словам его. А факты... Черчилль после обеда спал... 
Достаточно поздно женился в 34 года, что положительно сказывается на долголетие, был энергичным молодым человеком всегда и т.д. И если бы он занимался спортом, не курил и не пил бы, то возможно прожил бы не 89 лет, а все 109... Это тоже самое что я сейчас начну всем по ушам ездить, что никакие диеты не соблюдаю, ем все подряд как свинья, никогда не качал пресс, а кубики всегда у меня. И это не будет ложью. Я так все это время и жил, в общем то. Я думаю тут вы мягко говоря просто поддались браваде политика...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пил и курил и говорил что долго живет потому что: "Я никогда не стоял, если можно было сидеть и никогда не сидел, если можно было лежать"


Я тоже живу по этому же принципу. И что? Да ничего. Это просто слова. Жизнь намного объемнее, нежели где и когда присел или прилег. 
Я вам даже больше скажу. Я в жизни не бегаю вообще... Однако, если побегу, то обгоню многих молодых спортсменов в одну калитку. О чем это говорит? Да ни о чем. Лишь о том, что вы не знаете всех остальных факторов. Поэтому все эти примеры считаю исключительно бравадой... и не более... Ничего не имеющей к реальной жизни человека...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2014)

Александр79 написал(а):


> Ну это уже пошла бравада, вырванные из контекста моменты. Мало ли что он говорил. Он политик, это уже автоматом любому человеку подсказывает, что не стоит доверять словам его. А факты... Черчилль после обеда спал...
> Достаточно поздно женился в 34 года, что положительно сказывается на долголетие, был энергичным молодым человеком всегда и т.д. И если бы он занимался спортом, не курил и не пил бы, то возможно прожил бы не 89 лет, а все 109... Это тоже самое что я сейчас начну всем по ушам ездить, что никакие диеты не соблюдаю, ем все подряд как свинья, никогда не качал пресс, а кубики всегда у меня. И это не будет ложью. Я так все это время и жил, в общем то. Я думаю тут вы мягко говоря просто поддались браваде политика...
> 
> Я тоже живу по этому же принципу. И что? Да ничего. Это просто слова. Жизнь намного объемнее, нежели где и когда присел или прилег.
> Я вам даже больше скажу. Я в жизни не бегаю вообще... Однако, если побегу, то обгоню многих молодых спортсменов в одну калитку. О чем это говорит? Да ни о чем. Лишь о том, что вы не знаете всех остальных факторов. Поэтому все эти примеры считаю исключительно бравадой... и не более... Ничего не имеющей к реальной жизни человека...


Александр, да не о том посыл.
Посыл сообщений о категоричности и 100% заявлений.
Добавьте компромисса, напишите - чаще всего - и это будет истиной абсолютной.


----------



## Александр79 (31 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Александр, да не о том посыл.
> Посыл сообщений о категоричности и 100% заявлений.
> Добавьте компромисса, напишите - чаще всего - и это будет истиной абсолютной.


Ок, чаще всего)))))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2014)




----------



## SvetlanaV (31 Окт 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Генетика...



на генетику продолжительность жизни можно списать. Можно и качество жизни списать на генетику. Но можно и недополучить с "хорошей" генетики образом жизни... Согласитесь - ограничение движения к 40 годам и сплошь больные спины - сложно списать все абсолютно случаи на плохую генетику. 

Можно попробовать выбрать ее до конца. Вот пробуем - посмотрим что получится)

У вас тут очень интересный разговор начался) В мои 56 лет - очень актуальная тема....


----------



## Tigresss (6 Дек 2014)

Александр79 написал(а):


> а по-моему много примеров... у меня так бабушка ушла....и главный ее принцип был, движение - это жизнь



Может не совсем об этом, но вот у знакомых был случай, мужчина занимался спортом регулярно (любительски), не пил, не курил, был вегетарианцем, следил за весом, любил жизнь, и никто не ожидал - в 40 лет инфаркт и сразу смерть.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Может не совсем об этом, но вот у знакомых был случай, мужчина занимался спортом регулярно (любительски), не пил, не курил, был вегетарианцем, следил за весом, любил жизнь, и никто не ожидал - в 40 лет инфаркт и сразу смерть.


И опять таки генетика.


----------



## Tigresss (6 Дек 2014)

Да... я тоже думаю о генетике, но наверное скорее всего - сочетание факторов тоже имеют решающую роль в большинстве случаев. И все надо рассматривать в совокупности. Конечно если генетика вообще швах, то тут трудно что-то сделать, однако все же наверное можно.


----------



## SvetlanaV (6 Дек 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И опять таки генетика.



Доктор - это звучит как "Все в руках божьих") Порыпаться-то позволительно?)


----------



## Tigresss (6 Дек 2014)

Рыпаться всегда надо) только надо в правильную сторону (а она тоже неоднозначна))). А то...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Дек 2014)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Порыпаться-то позволительно?)


да, позволено, но не стоит забывать, что всё в руках Божьих...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Дек 2014)

-скажи, что лучше жить, или умереть
-все равно
-так почему же ты живёшь?
-по тому и живу...


----------



## Tigresss (6 Дек 2014)

На эту же тему тут попалось как-то в интернете...
Мол, хотел умереть... А потом понял, все равно умру... Тогда смысл?


----------



## Александр79 (8 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Может не совсем об этом, но вот у знакомых был случай, мужчина занимался спортом регулярно (любительски), не пил, не курил, был вегетарианцем, следил за весом, любил жизнь, и никто не ожидал - в 40 лет инфаркт и сразу смерть.


Из того, что вы написали об этом мужчине видно, что как минимум один серьезный косяк и один сомнительный. Если ваш знакомый не жил круглогодично в припекающем солнцем месте, то вегетерианство - это серьезный косяк. Для северного человека мясо необходимо. Вегетерианец на севере - это самоуничтожение и вопрос времени. Сильная генетика - продержится долго, слабая - быстро хлопнет человека. Я например через месяц уже почувствовал проблемы, потом лечиться пришлось. Уровень железа падает очень серьезно. Второй возможный косяк "следил за весом". Это можно по разному понимать. Может он у вас решил, что жир в организме вреден и старался полностью от него избавиться. Мы не знаем. К тому же, мы не знаем что еще делал ваш знакомый. Может он по утрам километры наматывал. А может при этом еще вдоль мкада (я и таких видал), усиленно вдыхая всю таблицу Менделеева. Бегунов по утрам мой тренер по легкой атлетике в школе еще вообще называл "бегунок за инфарктом". И таких косяков может быть много у вашего знакомого.
П.С. Люди часто приписывают очень вредные привычки к здоровому образу жизни, абсолютно не понимая что делают. ИМХО.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

*Александр79*, согласна с Вами


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Дек 2014)

я думаю генетика определяет пределы...  За эти пределы скорее всего не зайдешь.

Но могут ли *генетики* нам показать эти пределы? И перевести научные показатели в какие-то общепризнанные понятные критерии? Продолжительность жизни - это слишком общий показатель, который зависит от многих факторов...

А вот выработка каких-то химических элементов, максимальное количество кислорода, вырабатываемого организмом - это наверняка генетика...

Я так думаю)


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

Насчет таблицы Менделеева около МКАД... а где в Москве не "около МКАД"? Конечно некоторые счастливчики живут рядом с парком каким-то, но большинство около дорог, а они сейчас все оживленные. Деревья наш любимый Собянин, такое ощущение, ненавидит все до глубины души, вырубают просто все вокруг - даже когда не очень нужно, а уж когда нужно... И что же нам, москвичам, всем сразу в гроб ложиться?


----------



## Александр79 (8 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Насчет таблицы Менделеева около МКАД... а где в Москве не "около МКАД"? Конечно некоторые счастливчики живут рядом с парком каким-то, но большинство около дорог, а они сейчас все оживленные. Деревья наш любимый Собянин, такое ощущение, ненавидит все до глубины души, вырубают просто все вокруг - даже когда не очень нужно, а уж когда нужно... И что же нам, москвичам, всем сразу в гроб ложиться?


Понятное дело, что горожане ограничены в выборе, но все же... Я часто по утрам вижу очередного бедолагу, бегущего вдоль дороги, в пяти метрах от потока автомобилей. Ну спрашивается, что мешает человеку бегать в том же парке? Или на худой конец по дворам? В конце, концов если нет такой возможности, то лучше вообще не бегать. При беге человек интенсивно дышит и много больше обычного потребляет кислорода. При беге вдоль дороги он много обычного потребляет не только кислорода, но и ту самую таблицу Менделеева. Отрицательный эффект от такого бега будет куда больше, нежели положительный. А уже если так прямо хочется бегать, то поверьте, даже в Москве всегда можно найти места, где машин нет. Парков полно. А если до них так лень добираться, ну тогда "горбатого могила исправит"... Как то так...


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

Ну да, только с утра не у всех есть время, чтоб куда-то добираться. Но вобщем конечно. И, однако, опять генетика - мой курящий с 16 лет бывший легко надувал надувной матрас, даже если я на нем лежала. А я даже шарик надуваю не очень легко. Хотя никогда не курила.
Так и Ваш "бедолага" будет бегать, и ничего, а кто-то просто выйдет из дома, где у подъезда кто-то разогревает свою машину и дымит прям в окна, вдохнет и отравится, ибо у нас вообще никто не заморачивается, куда идет выхлоп из его машины, и так каждый день, чем не МКАД.


----------



## Александр79 (8 Дек 2014)

Да и вообще, зачем бегать??? Толку от бега, как от козла молока. Это я вам как бывший легко-атлет говорю... Ходить надо, километры наматывать - вот это полезно! А бег, лишь в спринтерском варианте полезен по большому счету...


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

*Александр79*, да и ходить в Москве уже почти негде.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (8 Дек 2014)

Мне моя мама ( МС по худ. гимнастике и учитель физ . культ. ) еще 10 лет назад сказала, когда я решила заняться бегом , во время которого  у меня  заложило уши и началась тахикардия - это вредно , спортивная ходьба - это отлично.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Дек 2014)

Есть генетика - есть нетренированность... И я думаю простому смертному одно от другого не так просто отличить....

А насчет бега.... *Здоровый* человек бегать должен...  Это Вам реабилитологи подтвердят.... Ходьба это конечно замечательно - но не тот тип нагрузки....

Если человек не здоровый - то это уже как говориться совсем другая история....


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

Светлан, но в любом случае наверное не по асфальту и в правильной обуви. Да и здоровым надо быть сильно, иначе все неправильности в скелете "полетят" еще сильнее, суставы все и пр. За колени страшно особо.
Бег очень хорошо тренирует выносливость. Это я еще у Юрия Власова читала.


----------



## Александр79 (8 Дек 2014)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Есть генетика - есть нетренированность... И я думаю простому смертному одно от другого не так просто отличить....
> 
> А насчет бега.... *Здоровый* человек бегать должен...  Это Вам реабилитологи подтвердят.... Ходьба это конечно замечательно - но не тот тип нагрузки....
> 
> Если человек не здоровый - то это уже как говориться совсем другая история....


Очень спорное утверждение. Например известно, что бег не является естественным движением человека и приводит к повышенному износу коленных суставов. А так же что развивать кровеносно-сосудистую систему бегуну класса ниже МСМК просто не нужно, т.к. его сердце и без того справляется легко с нагрузкой на уровне Мастера Спорта. Тем более если бегать в легком режиме типа "трусцой". Это вообще, ничего не дает. Я например не бегаю. Но на 11 этаж могу забежать и при этом практически не сбить дыхание. Полезность бега преувеличена слишком.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Дек 2014)

Александр - Вы излишне категоричны... А я верю специалистам, которые после реабилитации отправляют своих пациентов именно бегать - причем на длинные дистанции - например доктор Блюм.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

Мне нравятся утверждения Александра Потому что бегать жуть не люблю и никогда не любила, а ходить - люблю))) Как вспомню издевательства в школе на физкультуре, когда без подготовки заставляли по 2 км. бегать, так убила бы тех учителей.


----------



## Александр79 (8 Дек 2014)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Александр - Вы излишне категоричны... А я верю специалистам, которые после реабилитации отправляют своих пациентов именно бегать - причем на длинные дистанции - например доктор Блюм.


Все познается в сравнении. А если бы он их отправлял не бегать, а ходить и силовыми нагрузками заниматься, то эффект наверняка был бы намного лучше. Для человека же, который находится в очень плохом состоянии даже бег будет условно полезен. Но это не значит, что это правильный выбор.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Потому что бегать жуть не люблю и никогда не любила, а ходить - люблю))) .



ну так не всем-то и можно бегать....
бытует мнение.

кто-то бежит от инфаркта, а кто-то к инсульту....


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Дек 2014)

Александр79 написал(а):


> А если бы он их отправлял не бегать, а ходить и силовыми нагрузками заниматься, то эффект наверняка был бы намного лучше.



Александр он знает кого и куда отправить) Человеку который Комиссарову на ноги ставит... как бы советовать не с руки)


----------



## Александр79 (8 Дек 2014)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Александр он знает кого и куда отправить) Человеку который Комиссарову на ноги ставит... как бы советовать не с руки)


Я ему ничего не советую. Я лишь высказываю свое мнение. И для меня важно обоснование мнения, а не авторитет того, кто его высказывает.
 Модератор: на форуме не обсуждается политика.


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

Светлан, набрала в Яндексе "доктор Блюм" и сразу наткнулась на форум родителей детей с ДЦП, которые поехали с последней надеждой к Блюму, потратили реально горы денег, и отзывы все (все, что я просмотрела)  - прям жуть берет. Говорят, он хороший коммерсант, но не врач. Обещает много и не помогает..
И это еще безумно дорого, а в итоге занимается не он, а инструкторы.


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Дек 2014)

Александр79 написал(а):


> П.С. У Псахи газ идет из Европы в Россию. Авторитетное тоже мнение.



между говорить и делать пропасть) Ну и как следствие вес различный... Но у нас разговор как-то от генетики очень далеко ушел.... флуд не в тему) Я не специалист  и  поэтому не могу обосновать как пользу так и вред бега... И от каких именно факторов в человеческом организме зависит эта грань - когда бег из пользы переходит во вред....

Может специалисты скажут? Которые людскими организмами занимаются и наблюдают их в динамике в течении длительного времени....


----------



## SvetlanaV (8 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Светлан, набрала в Яндексе "доктор Блюм" и сразу наткнулась на форум родителей детей с ДЦП, которые поехали с последней надеждой к Блюму, потратили реально горы денег, и отзывы все (все, что я просмотрела)  - прям жуть берет.



ДЦП - это отдельная тема - там все совсем непросто. Но врач он ОЧЕНЬ хороший - результаты дает фантастические - с этим спорить трудно. Жутко дорого да - мало кому доступно да... Может именно поэтому такие разговоры?
Лично с ним не знакома - но с некоторыми результатами его работы знакома лично)

Но я о беге а не о докторе...


----------



## Tigresss (8 Дек 2014)

Считаю, что это как минимум характеризует личность человека. А гений он может и гений.


----------



## Tigresss (15 Дек 2014)

Ну короче все как всегда... то, что не убивает, делает сильнее.. то же и для спины годится)


----------



## Николай51 (17 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Ну короче все как всегда... то, что не убивает, делает сильнее.. то же и для спины годится)


главное чтобы помогало)))


----------



## Tigresss (17 Дек 2014)

Некоторые и ничего совсем не делают... и проходит... это не значит, что это - рецепт...


----------



## SvetlanaV (17 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Некоторые и ничего совсем не делают... и проходит... это не значит, что это - рецепт...



ну почему - это рецепт... Пока у организмы силенки не закончились для выстраиваний компенсаций.... Как только закончатся - то не пройдет - обвал начинается очень резкий. НО это очень хорошо чувствуется на собственной шкуре)


----------



## Tigresss (17 Дек 2014)

Светлан, у кого-то начинается резкий обвал, а у кого-то и не начинается. Настолько все индивидуально. Разве нет таких людей, которые вроде бы многое делают, и все равно - обвал? Генетика, например, играет большую роль.


----------



## SvetlanaV (17 Дек 2014)

В этом деле главное не количество - а качество.... Если много делает да не то, что нужно организму - то и обвал. Генетика, образ жизни - все влияет. Это очень просто - все списать на генетику... Но если сидеть на жопе по 12 часа в сутках, много жрать и не двигаться совсем - никакая генетика не поможет) Если только уж совсем уникальная.... расчитанная на 900 лет жизни) Резкий обвал начинается у всех - когда исчерпаны компенсационные резервы организма. Просто в разное время....


----------



## Tigresss (17 Дек 2014)

Ну если этот обвал откладывается на позднюю старость, то и фиг с ним))))


----------



## Николай51 (18 Дек 2014)

Да ладна вам паниковать,у меня тут два дня ноги болели. Автомобиль у соседа загорелся вот мы и тушили,одну машину выталкивали а на следующий день мои ноги начали болеть. По поводу генетики согласен,я где то читал что у всех разный химический состав хрящевой ткани,чего то больше чего то меньше,т.е. изначально есть люди не рождённые для больших нагрузок.


----------



## Tigresss (18 Дек 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Да ладна вам паниковать,у меня тут два дня ноги болели. Автомобиль у соседа загорелся вот мы и тушили,одну машину выталкивали а на следующий день мои ноги начали болеть.


А теперь как? Как боролись?


----------



## Николай51 (18 Дек 2014)

Tigresss написал(а):


> А теперь как? Как боролись?


ну на данный момент получше,боли острой тьфу тьфу тьфу нет. Такие обострения у меня часто т.к. я изучаю движения и всякие упражнения,всё испытываю на своей шкуре. Хочу вот упражнения Бубновского попробовать.


----------



## Tyuha (27 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пил и курил и говорил что долго живет потому что: "Я никогда не стоял, если можно было сидеть и никогда не сидел, если можно было лежать"


----------

